# Ammania multiflora flowers



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Ammania multiflora breaking the waterline in the tank and flowering.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It always amazes me how the leaf structure changes on so many of the aquatics. Cute little flowers.

One characteristic it seems like I see often with aquatics is that the flowers on on each node. Am I just such a novice or is that more true than not?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> One characteristic it seems like I see often with aquatics is that the flowers on on each node. Am I just such a novice or is that more true than not?


While it is one common structure, having flowers at the node, I'd say almost if not just as many species have terminal spikes - Pogostemon spp., many Rotala spp., some Hygrophila spp., Lobelia spp., Persicaria/Polygonum spp., and so on. And then there are the Alismataceae, with their weird not-runner-flower-plantlet-making things....etc. I'm just saying there's a fair variety of floral structures in aquatic plants


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

Beautiful plant!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

asukawashere said:


> While it is one common structure, having flowers at the node, I'd say almost if not just as many species have terminal spikes - Pogostemon spp., many Rotala spp., some Hygrophila spp., Lobelia spp., Persicaria/Polygonum spp., and so on. And then there are the Alismataceae, with their weird not-runner-flower-plantlet-making things....etc. I'm just saying there's a fair variety of floral structures in aquatic plants


Thanks! I always like to learn more!


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is something interesting to see....

Looking closely, this stem has alternating leaf counts on each node. 2 leaf per node then 3 leaves per node. Note that near the top where the last node that has 3 leaves, it changes to 1 node per leaf that is alternating. Most of the other stems has either 2 leaves per node on a stem or 3 leaves per node on a stem. Is it a mutation?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

How strange! It must be. I've seen some photos of some weird things like _Pogostemon stellatus_ growing leaves in a spiral and so on. It's probably some sort of aberration.


----------

